

Ask HN: Can you help me find a Kevin Hale article about logo design?  - rms

I remember an article about how good logos should look good in one color, as a silhouette, without shading. I thought it was by Kevin Hale and posted at Particle Tree but I can't seem to find it. Can anyone help me find this? Thanks.
======
da5e
Maybe it was at treehouse.com instead of particletree.

